# What do you get when you pair a Pentium 3 PC with 3Dmark05?



## ati.bob (Nov 21, 2004)

Recently, out of curiosity, I ran the benchmarking tool 3Dmark05 that's included from my local PC mag CD on my year 2000 Pentium 3 system.. The results are really laughable.. below are the details about the benchmark..

*CPU Info*
Manufacturer: Intel 
Family: Pentium® III     
Architecture: 32-bit     
Internal Clock: 841.0 MHz (Exact speed is 840MHz)
Internal Clock Maximum: 2.4 GHz (No idea what this is.. this is not the CPU clock!)  
External Clock: 133.0 MHz (Should be 140MHz..)
Socket Designation: Socket370     
Upgrade: ZIF Socket     
HyperThreading Technology: N/A     
Capabilities: MMX, CMov, RDTSC, SSE, PAE     
Version: Pentium III     
Caches: 
Level 1 - 32 KB      
Level 2 - 256 KB      

*DirectX Info*
Version: 9.0c

*Display Device Info*
Description : RADEON 9600 Series (Omega 2.5.90)     
Manufacturer : ATI Technologies Inc. (Omega 2.5.90)     
Total Local Video Memory : 128 MB      
Total Local Texture Memory : 128 MB      
Total AGP Memory : 64 MB      
Driver File : ati2dvag.dll     
Driver Version : 6.14.10.6490     
Driver Details : 8.07-040915a-018211E-ATI-OMEGA     
Driver Date : 9-15-2004     
Driver WHQL Certified : false     
Max Texture Width : 2048 px     
Max Texture Height : 2048 px     
Max User Clipping Planes : 6      
Max Active Hardware Lights : 8      
Max Texture Blending Stages : 8      
Fixed Function Textures In Single Pass : 8      
Vertex Shader Version : 2.0     
Pixel Shader Version : 2.0     
Max Vertex Blend Matrices : 37      
Max Texture Coordinates : 8      
VGA Memory Clock : 240.0 MHz      
VGA Core Clock : 440.0 MHz  

*To sum it up...* 
CPU: 
Intel Pentium III Coppermine FC-PGA 800EB MHz overclocked at 840MHz core/140MHz FSB

RAM: 
256MB PC133 SD-RAM running at CL3, overclocked to 140MHz

GPU: 
Sapphire Radeon 9550 128-bit/128MB, flashed with 9600 Pro BIOS, running at 440MHz (core) and 240x2MHz DDR (memory) running on Omega Drivers (Based on Catalyst 4.10 Beta)

Motherboard: 
Gigabyte GA-6VXC7-4X with VIA Apollo 133A Chipset

Sound Card: 
Creative SoundBlaster Live! Value Digital on 4.1 speaker setup, running on kX Project Driver

Operating System:
Microsoft Windows XP without Service Packs


*Benchmark results*

*Default settings, 1024x768*
Score:






Result Details:






*Default settings, 640x480*
Score:





Result Details:





Enjoy..


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 21, 2004)

Meh you scored better than me. I will have to get my 9800 Pro then flaunt it in your face!


----------



## ati.bob (Nov 22, 2004)

Hehehe.. don't be mad..


----------



## kRaZeD (Nov 23, 2004)

you got more than me... =\ the 5900's arnt good for 3dmark05


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 23, 2004)

kRaZeD said:
			
		

> you got more than me... =\ the 5900's arnt good for 3dmark05


5900's just suck in general


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 23, 2004)

My 9500pro on a 3.3Ghz northwood doesn't get much more, I'll run 3dmark05 on my xeons/6800 tonight and get u a score, i recall it being like 10-11k in 03


----------



## ati.bob (Nov 23, 2004)

How can all this be happening..?!?!? Mua... a 9550 with a P3... a P4 still can't beat my lousy machine??!? Hmm.. have to think twice to get a new rig..


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 23, 2004)

They made 3dmark to test the gpu, not the cpu. I suggest that u post some doom3, hl2 or other modern game benches


----------



## ati.bob (Nov 23, 2004)

Erm.. I don't have any of those "benchie" modern games like Doom3 and HL2 (not much of a big fan anyway)...  

So the test score only reflects the GPU performance? But do look at the details of the score.. My PC DO suck at CPU tests.. less than 1 FPS!!! The counter is displaying 0 FPS while I'm running the CPU benchmark..! No surprises here..


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 23, 2004)

I can email you those games, if you have a large enough account 

But yes, 3dmark(05) is made to test GPU performance, evne though CPU does stlil make a bit of a difference. Then again your scores prove that they did a decent job in making the test GPU based.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 23, 2004)

DanTheBanjoman said:
			
		

> I can email you those games, if you have a large enough account
> 
> But yes, 3dmark(05) is made to test GPU performance, evne though CPU does stlil make a bit of a difference. Then again your scores prove that they did a decent job in making the test GPU based.


well you could loan me a techpowerup account


----------



## kRaZeD (Nov 24, 2004)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> 5900's just suck in general


bah just cos you like ati (i wanted a 9800pro, but for $50 [australian] more than what i had on me  so i got a 5900XT)


----------



## ati.bob (Nov 24, 2004)

I have a 1GB Gmail account (used up about 7 MB).. so.. a Doom3 game e-mailed to my doorstep? Hmm.. how large is the game (or is it just the benching part only?) anyway.. if it's too large.. I still can't download because I'm using dialup connection..


----------



## kRaZeD (Nov 24, 2004)

doom 3 DVD is about 3gb isnt it?

Just find a mate to "lend" it to you.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 24, 2004)

ati.bob said:
			
		

> I have a 1GB Gmail account (used up about 7 MB).. so.. a Doom3 game e-mailed to my doorstep? Hmm.. how large is the game (or is it just the benching part only?) anyway.. if it's too large.. I still can't download because I'm using dialup connection..



You can always download the demo, and use it for benchmarking, but if you're using dialup I wouldn't recommend it as it weighs 470 MBs 
The full game comes in 3 CDs, so it must weigh about 2.1 GBs, but asking for full games over the internet isn't such a good idea after all


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 24, 2004)

15th Warlock said:
			
		

> You can always download the demo, and use it for benchmarking, but if you're using dialup I wouldn't recommend it as it weighs 470 MBs
> The full game comes in 3 CDs, so it must weigh about 2.1 GBs, but asking for full games over the internet isn't such a good idea after all


I have sources that i get my games from


----------



## ati.bob (Nov 24, 2004)

Hmm.. I mean can't you just extract part of the benchmarking tool? Or is there such a part to extract..?


----------



## kRaZeD (Nov 24, 2004)

extract the whole game... much easier


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 24, 2004)

ati.bob said:
			
		

> Hmm.. I mean can't you just extract part of the benchmarking tool? Or is there such a part to extract..?



I don't think I've ever heard of game you can only extract the "benchmark tool" from


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 25, 2004)

Find someone near you who can make a copy for you, where do you live?


----------



## ati.bob (Nov 25, 2004)

DanTheBanjoman said:
			
		

> Find someone near you who can make a copy for you, where do you live?



Do you really want to know?  I live in Malaysia.. some where in South East Asia..


----------



## Head (Dec 5, 2004)

3d MArk 05 don't depend on CPU's!!! The cards are the same! But the cpu is better or worst...
You may comparison the CPU test of the 3dmark05!!!


----------



## wazzledoozle (Dec 6, 2004)

ati.bob said:
			
		

> Do you really want to know?  I live in Malaysia.. some where in South East Asia..


hmmm you watch 3rd Rock from the sun in southeast asia   ??

I have a hard time believing that, your prob in N America.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 6, 2004)

Unfortunately I can't see his IP so I can't check if he's speaking the truth.

So, how about someone who can see his IP check it?


----------



## ati.bob (Dec 9, 2004)

You guys really don't believe me that I live in SE Asia?  

For the 3rd Rock From The Sun show.. yeah.. I used to watch it on satelite..


----------



## nightelf84 (Dec 11, 2004)

Astro? ahhh.... I miss astro


----------



## DFT (Dec 11, 2004)

What state of malaysia do u live?


----------



## ati.bob (Dec 11, 2004)

Hehe.. it seems that there are people from Malaysia.. 

BTW, I live in Sarawak...


----------



## nightelf84 (Dec 11, 2004)

ati.bob said:
			
		

> Hehe.. it seems that there are people from Malaysia..
> 
> BTW, I live in Sarawak...



oh yeah? which town?


----------



## ati.bob (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm not telling..


----------



## nightelf84 (Dec 13, 2004)

lol dats ok... i was just curious whether we're from the same town.


----------



## kRaZeD (Dec 13, 2004)

nightelf84 said:
			
		

> lol dats ok... i was just curious whether we're from the same town.


except it says you live in melb...


----------



## nightelf84 (Dec 13, 2004)

kRaZeD said:
			
		

> except it says you live in melb...



lol, not everybody's born in Australia you know  heck most of the ppl in Australia's not even from Australia


----------



## ati.bob (Dec 13, 2004)

Hehehe.. agreed..


----------



## XooM (Dec 14, 2004)

well, the GPU scores a touch less than my OCed 9600 NP, but my CPU score is at least 5x that


----------



## nightelf84 (Dec 14, 2004)

XooM said:
			
		

> well, the GPU scores a touch less than my OCed 9600 NP, but my CPU score is at least 5x that



not surprising if you have a better cpu 
 

but if you have the same cpu and scored 5x better then theres something to talk about


----------



## ati.bob (Dec 14, 2004)

XooM said:
			
		

> ..., but my CPU score is at least 5x that



Because I'm using a P3..


----------



## XooM (Dec 14, 2004)

ok ok, 2.5 GHz athlon 64s are 5x better than P3s....


----------



## kRaZeD (Dec 14, 2004)

i would hope more than 5 times better actually


----------



## nightelf84 (Dec 14, 2004)

kRaZeD said:
			
		

> i would hope more than 5 times better actually



original score = 946
5 times better *furiously punching in the numbers on the calc* = 4730

That's about the score you wud get on a A64...

For comparison, I'll include the score on my humble 2600+ mobile 
 3954


----------



## wazzledoozle (Dec 14, 2004)

Barton's were retired before their time.


----------



## ati.bob (Dec 14, 2004)

Hehe... anyway.. a faster CPU would give me a better performing PC.. I wish to upgrade it in the near future.. not too fast, but maybe just a P4 2++GHz..


----------



## nightelf84 (Dec 14, 2004)

ati.bob said:
			
		

> Hehe... anyway.. a faster CPU would give me a better performing PC.. I wish to upgrade it in the near future.. not too fast, but maybe just a P4 2++GHz..



It'll be a good upgrade m8... AMD and Intel are now pushing their newer chips like mad so i expect the prices of bartons and lower spec p4s to come down quite rapidly... There've been news that AMD will stop Athlon XP production late Q1 of 2005 and concentrate on their A64s. Not too sure bout Intel though  Haven't been keeping up with intel news, except future nforce chipsets will feature Intel CPUs... i know... go figure?!?!?


----------



## XooM (Dec 15, 2004)

nightelf84 said:
			
		

> original score = 946
> 5 times better *furiously punching in the numbers on the calc* = 4730
> 
> That's about the score you wud get on a A64...
> ...


crap, 4730 is really really close. i think i got something around 4800; though i think i may have had folding@home and seti@home running in the background


----------



## nightelf84 (Dec 15, 2004)

XooM said:
			
		

> crap, 4730 is really really close. i think i got something around 4800; though i think i may have had folding@home and seti@home running in the background



close to what? wat cpu do u hv?


----------



## ati.bob (Dec 15, 2004)

I was thinking to get a P4 3.0E GHz sometime next year or so... would these CPU be phased out by Intel by then??


----------

